# Bumper Boy has a new web site



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The Bumper Boy folks have created a new web site at the same address as before: www.bumperboy.com

It's still under development in some areas so please be patient and check back often.

Some new products are talked about too.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> The Bumper Boy folks have created a new web site at the same address as before: www.bumperboy.com
> 
> It's still under development in some areas so please be patient and check back often.
> 
> Some new products are talked about too.


Thanks ever so much for sharing that information, I couldn't possibly have found it by myself. And I didn't even have to go to that pesky product review forum either. :roll:


----------



## Kurt-MO (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok, Ok, Ok....was that a review of their website? Or product?

Didn't think so!! :roll: 

Thanks for the info.

Kurt


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff T. said:


> lablover said:
> 
> 
> > The Bumper Boy folks have created a new web site at the same address as before: www.bumperboy.com
> ...


Me thinks you have an attitude problem.

Thanks for the info Richard.

Shayne


----------

